# Question about duel power supplies case



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

I was thinking about purchasing Cooler Master CM Stacker STC-T01 for my next computer. The case comes built with the option of duel power supplies. My question is would it be feasible to run two low watt power supplies and split the duties across the system or would be better just to have one big power supply? The idea I have is to dedicate one power supply for the Motherboard, case fans, and CD/DVD drives and a Second power supply to handle the video card(s), case fans, and Hard drives. I have want to reduce the heat generated and thus reducing the case fan noise. I was thinking about even using fan-less power supplies if the heat is not a problem. The goal I have is to make my next computer as quiet as possible. Any thoughts or ideas would be very appreciated??


Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

If you want as quiet as possable, go with water cooling. Very quiet... :grin:

Also, look for motherboards with a passive cooling heatpipe, that way there isn't any fan for the chipset.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

With kids running through the house and things getting knocked around I don't want to take the chance with water-cooling right now and I already plan on buying a motherboard with heat pipes if I can. But if I can reduce the noise generated by eliminating a power supply fan without causing a lot of extra heat then I think that a duel power supply set up maybe the way to go. My big concern is a voltage regulation spike of some kind or some other type of electrical issue that I'm not taking into account.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I would recommend one really good power supply instead of two. There are some very quiet ones that will put out all the power you need. One of the quietest is the Seasonic 600 watt as listed in the power supply sticky. If you are concerned about not having enough power, then take a look at some of the Silverstone units with 4 separate 12 volt rails. 

Tell you what, why not list what you are planning on having in this computer and then we can better tell you what power supply you need. In the meantime, take a read of this to help you understand the needs that you have:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd never get duel supplies. I might get dual, though.

I'd follow Tumbleweed's advice and simply get a single good one unless you require that redundancy.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would recommend one really good power supply instead of two. There are some very quiet ones that will put out all the power you need. One of the quietest is the Seasonic 600 watt as listed in the power supply sticky. If you are concerned about not having enough power, then take a look at some of the Silverstone units with 4 separate 12 volt rails.
> 
> Tell you what, why not list what you are planning on having in this computer and then we can better tell you what power supply you need.


Haven't gotten that far, I'm still in the planning stages so I don't have exact part listings yet. This may be the computer that sits in my living room otherwise known as Home Theater PC (HTPC). So this won't be an extreme power PC but have enough horsepower to run the latest generation games at a good (i.e. not extreme) frame rates. 

Just to clarify, this isn't a redundancy, cost, or power issue this is a HTPC noise issue. The main thing is I absolutely do not want to hear the system running while I am watching a movie. The system I am using now can be heard anywhere in my home. I want to avoid that next time around and maybe give this system to my in-laws. :grin: 

I very well may end up with a single power supply set-up. But I think this is an interesting option that justifies further research. Right now the biggest limitations I see is that I can't find a fan less power supply that has modular cables. Since I want to split the duties up between the two power supplies, I'm not going to need all that extra cabling. Which leads into the other issue I have, will spliting the duties up cause any voltage problems in the next system I plan on building?

Thanks for all the input so far. I would appreciate any further comment on this topic.


----------



## atvfreak19902 (May 15, 2006)

http://www.absoluteinsight.net/21 i found this interesting, and i might do it myself with one of my old PSU's


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice article Atvfreak, thanks.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want quiet air cooling, look at Zalman and SilenX cooling solutions, cases, and power supplies. They offer some of the quietest solutions without going water cooling or phase change.


----------

